# Hi from Glasgow!!



## Terri (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello wild campers!

My hubby and I were kindly given a 12-year old Toyota Previa which we decided would be great for wild camping.  So I made some black curtains which we stuck on with Velcro, and gave it a try this weekend!

Now we are hooked! Camped wild in Glen Orchy and forests above Loch Awe, and in spite of the midgie battle , had a most awesome time.  Decided to join your community to share our experinces and learn from you

Looking forward to meeting you online! 

Terri


----------



## Hirohito (Jun 28, 2009)

*Hi from Campbeltown to Glasgow.*

Hi Terri, nice to read your message & that you are now hooked. Our "Monster", is a 91 Ford Transit LWB conversion which we did ourselves. We love the old thing despite its growling & no power steering. In May we wildcamped the borders & on up towards Crianlarich before heading home via Oban & Inverary. 4 places stood out which may interest you 1. The (R) hand lay-byes (which are the old road carved up) on the A83 out of Glasgow towards Loch Lomondside. 2. Loch Lubnaig on the A84 out of Callander. 3. The A85 all along Lochearnhead. 4. St Mary's Loch on the A708 between Moffat & Selkirk.  We lived in Glasgow (Ruchill) for many years & although we love it here, our hearts remain in Glasgow...blubber, blubber...don't start me singing..!!....Good luck in your ventures......


----------



## Pioneer (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Terry,
welcome to the site, what a place to live, just below the wildcamping centre of the UK
We will be passing through, and overnighting at Loch Awe later in the year, the Tight Line Hotel serves some nice grub, so will stop opposite on the railway carpark, secluded, and with 1 or 2 trains daily pretty quiet.

Happy Camping


----------



## Yogihughes (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to the site Terri from another "Weegie".

Hirohito, I lived in Ruchill (Barnes Road.) for the first 19 years of my life before joining HM Forces.
Still live in Glasgow, in the Calton.


----------



## Hirohito (Jun 29, 2009)

*Hi from Campbeltown to Glasgow.*

Hi New Rover, isn't it a small world ? Do you remember the two big houses at the entrance to Ruchill Hospital ? Before I retired & before they closed the Hospital I worked there from the late eighties. Well like the Council houses, we were offered the chance to buy so as I lived in the left hand one going in, I bought it. It was beyond words after a lot of work. Anyway to cut a long story short I am here now & the proud owner of the house ( who cut down the big trees & Rhodies, (according to Google Earth), is the guy who owns the Ruchill Tavern. Couldn't we go on & on about The Parkview (now demolished), Ruchill Park, Firhill, Possil.....my heart bleeds....Regards.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Club*

Can I join your little Glasgow club.  My mother comes from there.  Lovely city, but its changed so much over the years.  As gran died a number of years ago, my visits have become less frequent, as we now have no real reason to visit anymore.

The other year we visited the willow tea rooms.  Fantastic, but why did my parents/grandparents or any of the family never take me, why did I have to wait 36ish years and have to take myself.  Or is it that I would never of appreciated it when younger.

ps welcome to the wild side!

Jon


----------



## gerryhughes (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi 
Another welcome from a weegie  now living in Dumfries stayed in Giffnock and Mount Vernon before leaving but still visit often my dad owed the Wee Man's bar in stockwell street formerly the popinjay it has changed over the years but still a very interesting city my fav dayout is the transport museum at kelvin hall.
Anyway back to the wild camping we do a good bit of it and use the layby on loch lomond also done 2 weeks of wild camping on the outer hebrides that is a must do its so nice.
Gerry


----------



## Yogihughes (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Gerry.
It is me of the same surname and same van.
Next time you are passing through Glasgow stop at the Glasgow Green (People's Palace) and you can't fail to see my van.
I overlook the Doulton Fountain.
I maybe down your way today (Tues) or I may go North....
Oh dear, decisions, decisions......
Happy travelling to all.


----------



## NorfolkanGood (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Terri, welcome.
You are among friends here. Good bunch of people and lots of great info.
I was brought up in Alexandria and sunny Govan! I spent a lot of time around Loch Lomond, Arrochar, Loch Fyne area. I miss it in the summer (but NOT in the winter).
Must get up to Scotland this year.


----------

